# الغيرة...



## kalimooo (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الغيرة​

قد تكون الغيرة محببة لإنعاش الحب إذا كانت متزنة ومقترنة بالثقة من أجل بث الحرارة في العلاقة الزوجية.. وحتى لا تكون مدمرة لا بد من الذكاء.


كما تقول الدكتورة ندا صلاح أستاذة علم النفس فبعض النساء يتصورن أن الغيرة دليل الحب, إنما الحقيقة هي دليل عدم الثقة بالنفس وبالزوج الذي تجعل حياته جحيما لا يطاق حين لا تترك زوجته فرصة إلا وتبدي شكها لمجرد أشياء تحس بها أو تتهيأ لها دون وجود ما هو مادي ملموس فتفسد حياتها وهدوءها, في تلك الحالة تكون الغيرة مرضية تحتاج لبحث أسبابها, فيجب على الزوجة ألا تشعر بأنها ملكت زوجها.


أضافت أن على الزوجة أن تدرك أن زوجها ليس ملاكا طاهرا وأنه حين اختارها للزواج وفضلها عن غيرها وأحبها دونهن مما يوطد الثقة في نفسها, وعليها التغاضي عن كلمات المجاملة التي ينطقها زوجها لزميلة أو قريبة، وإذا أبدى الزوج إعجابه بغيرها فلا تظهر الغيرة بل تؤيده فإذا قال أن فلانة جميلة العينين فل داعي لإظهار الغيظ أو تراشق الألفاظ، فهذا يجعل الزوج يعلم ما يثيرك ويستغله في أوقات عدم الصفاء.


لذلك يجب أن يكون الحب بين الزوجين على أساس من الثقة ليكون الأمان.. فالاستبداد والتحكم في الرجل وتتبع خطواته قد يؤدي إلى هروبه بالانفصال, وعلى المرأة أن تدرك أن زوجها لم يعد كما كان في فترة الخطوبة حيث الاهتمام وتأجج الحب, فقد غيرته مشاغل الحياة وهذا لا يعني أنه انصرف عنها لأخرى, ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه.


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> يجب أن يكون الحب بين الزوجين على أساس من الثقة ليكون الأمان..



كلام جميل جدااااااااا يجب ان يكون 

مبنى على الحب والتفاهم والثقه

شكرااااااااااااااااا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا 
موضوع رااائع جدا
ربنا معااكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كاندي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي انهيسى


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل حبيبي...*

*ميرسي الك...*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2011)

لذلك يجب أن يكون الحب بين الزوجين على أساس من الثقة ليكون الأمان.. فالاستبداد والتحكم في الرجل وتتبع خطواته قد يؤدي إلى هروبه بالانفصال, وعلى المرأة أن تدرك أن زوجها لم يعد كما كان في فترة الخطوبة حيث الاهتمام وتأجج الحب, فقد غيرته مشاغل الحياة وهذا لا يعني أنه انصرف عنها لأخرى, ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه.


رائع يا كليمو 
جدا نصيحه غاليه كتير


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييل جدا ياكليمو ربنا يفرحك​​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مارتين فوفو
ميرسي


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كريستينا

ميرسي كتير


----------

